# Luiz, Louis



## luizebas

Hello mates from WordReference Forum!

I need an easy help from you guys...

I'm owner of a site of games, where I put as the name of the site my name...

I'm wanting to start the site in other languages, but I know my name isn't the same in other countries...


I'm Portuguese, and my name is "Luiz"
I know it's "Louis" in English

I want to know how it's my name in German...it's stay Luiz? Or it's with "s" => Luis? Or it's totally diferent? (like in Italian...I think it's Luigi in this language...)


Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## aztlaniano

It's Luis in Spanish.


----------



## pecosita

Luis in Spanish.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Yes, I always thought it was Luigi.


----------



## SwissPete

In French, it's *Louis* (there were a whole bunch of kings by that name)...


----------



## shakalaka

Yes, Luiz --> Luigi (friendly name "Gigi")


----------



## ablativ

Louis (French)  ---> Ludwig (German)

	niederdeutsch: Lovis
portugiesisch: Luiz
italienisch: Luigi
französisch: Louis
kroatisch: Lojze
bretonisch: Loic
englisch: Louie, Lewis
ungarisch: Lajos
katalanisch: Lluis

http://www.babyclub.de/service/vornamen/namen/jungenname.luis.html


----------



## StryKeRneL

Wenn Du den Namen auch auf Spanisch brauchst, ist er "Luis".


----------



## RennieViolet

Lewis is another possible English spelling, if you're looking to have different ones for each language.


----------



## broglet

Bom dia Luiz

Actually _your_ name is the same in all languages - so why not just use it everywhere?  To other nations it will seem more exotic than their local version of the name.


----------



## luizebas

Hiho broglet...
I know "my" name is Luiz in all languages...


But the idea IS to be a common name in the language of the country

I don't want something as a Portuguese News Site called "François News"...almost no one in Brasil know "François" is a name, and the ones who know, don't will remember how write it...=)

I put my name at my local website because my name is really common...so the visitors can easy remember the name of my website...

Thanks for you guys help! =P


----------



## apmoy70

broglet said:


> Bom dia Luiz
> 
> Actually _your_ name is the same in all languages - so why not just use it everywhere?  To other nations it will seem more exotic than their local version of the name.


Actually not in all languages, in Greek Louis/Luiz is Λουδοβίκος (Luðov*i*kos)


----------



## shawnee

apmoy70 said:


> Actually not in all languages, in Greek Louis/Luiz is Λουδοβίκος (Luðov*i*kos)



The French derived 'Louis' as opposed to the Germanic 'Ludwik' is also rendered in Greek as 'Λούης', made popular by the marathon runner Σπύρος Λούης in 1896.


----------



## apmoy70

shawnee said:


> The French derived 'Louis' as opposed to the Germanic 'Ludwik' is also rendered in Greek as 'Λούης', made popular by the marathon runner Σπύρος Λούης in 1896.


I'm afraid you're wrong. The name Λούης (L*u*is) is the shortened familiar version of Λεωνίδας (Leon*i*ðas) in Greek; it has nothing to do with Λουδοβίκος (Luðov*i*kos).


----------



## shawnee

I'm happy to stand corrected Apmoy70. I must say 'Luis' still sounds like a long way from 'Leonidas' though.


----------



## broglet

are you sure, apmoy70? I would have thought that Λουδοβίκος might be a cognate of Ludovicus - a Latinised form of Ludwig, and often rendered in French as Louis.  I agree with shawnee - to get Luis from Λεωνίδας might be one small step for a layman but a giant leap for an etymologist


----------



## Agró

In Basque we've got *Koldo* (a shortened form of Koldobika  ---> Ludovicus).


----------



## apmoy70

shawnee said:
			
		

> ...I must say 'Luis' still sounds like a long way from 'Leonidas' though


&


			
				broglet said:
			
		

> are you sure, apmoy70? I would have thought that Λουδοβίκος might be a cognate of Ludovicus - a Latinised form of Ludwig, and often rendered in French as Louis. I agree with shawnee - to get Luis from Λεωνίδας might be one small step for a layman but a giant leap for an etymologist


I agree, the rendering of Louis from Leonidas might not be so obvious, but I'm 100% sure that Louis is the shortened version of Leonidas in Greek. The surname Λοΐζος/Λοΐζου (Lo*i*zos, m., Lo*i*zu, f.) however, does come from the French Louis.


----------



## Hutschi

In German it is usually "Luis" (male), with a more common feminine form "Luise".

In some cases, the original male foreign name Louis) is used, however. Example: Louis Bonaparte.

It is a short form of "Ludwig".
Both Ludwig, Louis and Luis are a little bit outdated, but all are allowed, and may be the fashion changes and the names become more common again.


----------



## p911

pecosita said:


> Luis in Spanish.


I know that "Luis" means flea egg in Dutch


----------



## Joannes

p911 said:


> I know that "Luis" means flea egg in Dutch


I'm not sure if that's true. *Luis* in Dutch (pronounced /lœys/ btw) = 'louse'.

The Dutch version of the name Luis is *Lodewijk*. I don't think anyone calls their child that anymore though. You may hear *Lode*, but the most common -- certainly in Belgium -- is the French *Louis*.


----------



## jazyk

He may spell his name Luiz in Portuguese, but in correct modern Portuguese it's Luís.


----------



## Hutschi

In German "Ludwig" is the long form of "Luis". Both names exist separately now - but are seldom used.


----------



## Hakro

In *Finnish  *we use either German (Ludwig) or Swedish (Ludvig) version, but the naime has been extremely rare for a hundred years. There is no Finnish version.

In our history books we are used to call even the French kings by the Swedish version: Louis = Ludvig.


----------



## MoisesYU

In Chinese both those names LUIS and LUIZ should be called 路易斯(lù yì sī) ,but if in French the name LOUIS should be 路易(lù yì )because the "s" in this word is silent. the italian name LUIGI should be 路易吉(lù yì jí ) in Chinese for the difference of the pronunce. 

I hope it can be helpful for you.


----------

